# Rest in Peace - Grandmaster Federico T. Lazo



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2010)

> [FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Sans-Serif][SIZE=-2]Subject: Passing of  Grandmaster Federico T. Lazo
> Date: Tue, 26 Jan 2010 12:42:08 -0800
> 
> -- The FMAdigest --
> ...



There is a longer discussion of his illness and untimely passing on FMATalk.

GM Lazo took the time to pop in here a while back to answer a few questions one of our members had.  

Rest in Peace sir.

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 29, 2010)

.:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Jan 29, 2010)

. :asian:


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 2, 2010)

.


----------

